
Y Combinator-Backed Kash Lets Retailers Offer Starbucks-Like Mobile Payments - mstolpm
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/30/y-combinator-backed-kash-lets-retailers-offer-starbucks-like-mobile-payments-while-cutting-out-credit-cards/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
wgx
I work at Droplet, and we operate a free-free, merchant messaging, zero
integration, geo-located mobile wallet in the UK and have done for 2+ years.
We have around 350 merchants - check us out:
[https://dropletpay.com](https://dropletpay.com)

